# Collecting Sales Tax for Clothing Sold in PA



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, in PA we don't pay sales tax for clothing. 

Would I have to collect sales tax if I sell a tee shirt? It doesn't make much sense. I would appreciate any insight into this, especially if you sell shirts in PA. Much appreciated and best regards, Kelly


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

It would seem that the answer is "No", but one of the best places to find out is on a local goverment site. This might help - Revenue: Business Taxpayers Greeting


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, thank you, Robert. That was a perfect link, and I thank you. I owe you one. Tee shirts, imprinted, are not taxable items in PA. Cool. I appreciate that link. Best regards, Kelly


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey! I finally helped someone! Woo hoo! I'm not all jokes. 

Seriously, glad I could help.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, the jokes help, too!


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Keep in mind that should you expand your business you may be selling taxalbe items. Keychains, coffee mugs, etc. 

I do not know this for a fact, I am only giving you a CYA answer here, it may be that you should still register as a retailer, get a tax account and then simply report all your sales as exempt. 
.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you, Pete. I am going to follow up on that info with the SBDC, great advice.


----------

